# Asymmetrical Reed Switch placement



## dawktah (Dec 29, 2011)

I was wondering if this works and if it is done, how successful is it. Placing a Shourt Line TC-17100 type reed switch *parallel* to the rail embedded in the ties to pick up a magnet placed only on that side of loco to control a turnout so one loco goes one way and one without goes another? Use the *TC2*-17100 in places where both have to go same direction. 


This is the beginner's forum...


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

It is done all of the time. However, it can be a bit tricky with varying locos. Horns, bells and whistles that are normally activated by track magnets can be oriented one way or another to activate that particular sound. In fact, LGB's track sound activation magnets are made so that they can be inserted into the track both ways. Thus placing the magnet toward one rail or the other.


----------



## mbendebba (Jan 22, 2011)

Since you already have a Massoth system, why would you want to do that when you could use a standard LGB or Massoth track contact and the automatic function built in your navigator to achieve what you want every single time, without having to cross your fingers ever!!!! 

Mohammed 
http://www.allaboutlgb.com


----------



## dawktah (Dec 29, 2011)

Posted By mbendebba on 24 Jan 2012 09:08 PM 
Since you already have a Massoth system, why would you want to do that when you could use a standard LGB or Massoth track contact and the automatic function built in your navigator to achieve what you want every single time, without having to cross your fingers ever!!!! 

Mohammed 
http://www.allaboutlgb.com 



I guess I don't understand how that works. My understanding of switch routes (in Central Station/Navigator) is that they don't repeat (loop), do they? Therefore, will not run continuously? How can I *always* create a stop for passenger train and freight not to stop on *same* section of track? Magnet is a magnet. Freight will still need magnet to trigger? Somehow freight would need to set signal to green for itself? If passenger sets signal to green passenger cannot arrive back to this location before the freight does?


I need to understand this regardless of layout.


Posted By Madman on 24 Jan 2012 08:10 PM
It is done all of the time. However, it can be a bit tricky with varying locos. Horns, bells and whistles that are normally activated by track magnets can be oriented one way or another to activate that particular sound. In fact, LGB's track sound activation magnets are made so that they can be inserted into the track both ways. Thus placing the magnet toward one rail or the other. 




I'm actually trying to do the reverse. Place magnets on train to have layout do two different things.


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

i had done that on a former layout. 
for safety i put one magnet inside the upper side of the cabin and left the other below the loco. 
then i put reeds as usual between the rails, and others in hollow posts (drinking straws) and other disguises.


----------



## dawktah (Dec 29, 2011)

Posted By kormsen on 25 Jan 2012 05:37 PM 
i had done that on a former layout. 
for safety i put one magnet inside the upper side of the cabin and left the other below the loco. 
then i put reeds as usual between the rails, and others in hollow posts (drinking straws) and other disguises. 



Thanks! That's exatcly what I needed! Since this is rolling stock related I can place an entire magnet vertically inside the first box car and reed switch in a post!





--Chris


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

And for a powerful magnet, I remove them from failed computer hard drives. Works for me!!


----------



## Dennis Cherry (Feb 16, 2008)

Another way for having a train do a special route is using 2 reed switches and 2 magnets. 

Place the 2 reed switches under the entry point to the turnout and spaced about 6" apart, will depend on your engine size. Now wire these reed switches in series and then to your control circuit. Now on the engine or trailing car place 2 magnets at the same spacing as the reed switches. Now any train without the 2 magnets will not activate this circuit, only an engine with the 2 magnets spaced correctly will active this control circuit. 

You can even have more options on this for other engines, change the spacing of another engine, move the reed switches one on each rail, reverse the opposing reed switches for another engine. 

You can even have 3 reed switches in series. 

I would used the rare earth magnets for this circuit, the LGB magnets are too large.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Guys;
Just a comment about magnets. If you are already using a Phillips Sonicare toothbrush, or know someone who does, those brush modules use one or more very strong miniature magnets on their base. When it is time for me to discard an old brush module, I "harvest" the magnets from it. The magnets are glued to the base of the brush module. They can usually be knocked free with a light hammer and a small chisel or cheap miniature screwdriver.

Presently I just use my magnets for whistles and bells, and I have a nice supply of them. When these magnets are secured to a tie with 3M blue poster putty, they almost disappear from view.

Hope this helps,
David Meashey


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

i don't know the english name for them, in some kitchen cupboards there are magnets to keep the doors shut. 
these i use.


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

At about 50 cents each, these work just fine. Click here@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## dawktah (Dec 29, 2011)

Posted By Dennis Cherry on 27 Jan 2012 06:46 AM 
Another way for having a train do a special route is using 2 reed switches and 2 magnets. 

Place the 2 reed switches under the entry point to the turnout and spaced about 6" apart, will depend on your engine size. Now wire these reed switches in series and then to your control circuit. Now on the engine or trailing car place 2 magnets at the same spacing as the reed switches. Now any train without the 2 magnets will not activate this circuit, only an engine with the 2 magnets spaced correctly will active this control circuit. 

You can even have more options on this for other engines, change the spacing of another engine, move the reed switches one on each rail, reverse the opposing reed switches for another engine. 

You can even have 3 reed switches in series. 

I would used the rare earth magnets for this circuit, the LGB magnets are too large. 

I like this idea even better!


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

Dennis, 

how does your idea work with AC and diodes?


----------

